# Annie needs a life jacket.....need suggestions please



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Annie loves the water as much as Bailey. There's one huge problem, Annie can't figure out how to swim. Annie so very much wants to fetch the ball and get it before Bailey does even in the water. She went under this last weekend, but luckily she quickly regained her footing and got back to shore. The lake we normally take her to has a long sand bar, but the lake at the cabin has a drop off near the shore.

Where can I buy a life jacket for Annie? I'd love for her to go in any lake without worry of drowning. Thanks


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Here's poor Annie left behind. She tried swimming, but she just doesn't get it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Several members have life jackets for their dogs-hopefully they'll recommend a particular one for you.

Many have said that having one with a handle on the top is great because you can grab your dog whenever it's needed.

Amazon has a good assortment-

Amazon.com: life jackets for dogs


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks! I also hope someone recommends one they are happy with.

Annie loves the water so much and she would love to be able to swim. She tries, but I don't think Aussies are water dogs and good swimmers. I can't pull her out or rescue her if she were to go under due to my neck injury. I'd love to order a life jacket in the next couple of days. 

Bailey is an excellent swimmer and loves the deeper waters.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought the "Paws Aboard " life jacket for Roxy it works great.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Ruffwear is a good brand! Very study and well made.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think if you give her time, she will learn. There are quite a few Aussies in our play group who are great swimmers. The life jacket is a good idea for now.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Thank you very much for the suggestions and photos! 

We've tried for the last 3-4 years to get her to swim, but there's not a lot of time in the season. There's only a few months were the lakes are warm enough to swim before they freeze over.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

We have Outward Hound for Maggie. She's a good swimmer already, but we use her life jacket on canoes and things because it has a top handle...and it comes in pretty pink. Plus, the Outward Hound company sends cookies with each order.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Diesel has a Ruffwear jacket. It's a great jacket!
















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I really appreciate the photos! It will be nice for her once she gets to swim in the deep waters with bailey.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures of the pups in their jackets, they look great!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is the one Tayla uses. I love it. Dog Life Vests | EzyDog Dog Life Jackets


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yesterday we went river rafting and of course Reese came along with us. I ran by my local pet boutique first because I was worried if she fell out she would get drug under. By all means she is a wonderful swimmer, but I didn't want to take the risk. As other people have mentioned, the ruffwear brand is wonderful. It has a handle on the back and it made it easy for me to pick her up and put her back in our raft. It was $75.00 but I think it is definitely worth the investment. We plan on getting kayaks soon so it will work perfect! I think they run a little large though so be careful. There are 4 sizes small, medium, large, and extra large. Reese weighs 65 pounds so I figured the large would be best fit for her but when we tried it on it was a little to big so we went with a medium. Good luck!

K-9 Float Coat


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I bought my boy an 'Outward Hound" life jacket at PetSmart. 

Go Annie!!


----------

